# Lapierre Spicy Team 2015 - einseitiges Lagerspiel Ausfallenden



## Richardmontari (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe da leider ein kleines Problem an meinem Lapierre Spicy Team! 😕
Hatte schon vor längerem bemerkt das was nicht passt und nun endlich die Zeit gefunden, neue Lager zu verbauen.
Es bleibt aber dabei. Es wackelt einfach immer noch wie Sau.
Ich habe mal ein kleines Video hoch geladen.
Ich fahre das Fahrrad seit 6 Jahren fast täglich aber beanspruche es definitiv sehr selten so wie z.B. im Bikepark.
Allerdings gebe ich sehr gerne Gas und trete schon ordentlich in die Pedalen.
Das Ritzel dürfte ein Ovales von Absolute Black mit 34 Zähnen sein. Der Freilaufkörper ist leider auch defekt da die 3 kleinsten Ritzel zwei bis 3 mm eingeschnitten haben in den Körper.
Im stehen trete ich fast nie rein ich kann auch so recht schnell beschleunigen.
Habe ich damit den Rahmen zerstört oder ist es normale Abnutzung?
Ich bin echt frustriert. Die Schrauben ist auch bei 20nm abgerissen, schaut euch bitte im Video den Kopf an. Und das auf beiden Seiten.
Mein Händler hat sein Laden wieder zu gemacht nach 5 Jahren.
Der nächste Lapierre Händler ist leider 80km weiter weg.🙈

Hier ist mal der Link zu YouTube.

>>>Video<<< zum ganzen Schlamassel! 😄👌


----------



## scotty23 (4. Juni 2021)

Würde sagen da sind die Gleitbuchsen hinüber, ist kein großer Aufwand die
zu tauschen, solltest Du auch online kaufen könne, wenn nicht melde dich per PN,
habe noch ein paar neue hier rumfliegen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richardmontari (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo Scotty,

die Gleitbuchsen, also die Lager mit dem Metallzylinder und den zwei Kunststoff Hütchen mit Loch, habe ich aber schon getauscht. Das hat gar nichts geändert.

Ich glaube da hat sich einfach das Alu abgerieben oder diese gezeigte Aufnahme ist irgendwie auseinander gebogen.
Das kann ja aber nicht sein dann hätte ja die Schraube brechen müssen.

Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe! 😃


----------



## bonusheft (4. Juni 2021)

Da hilft wohl nur Improvisieren. Aber das Problem sollte lösbar sein.

Bei mir war der Lagersitz auf der rechten Seite ausgeschlagen und die Kunststoffbuchsen hatten Spiel. Scheint wohl ein Schwachpunkt bei dem Rahmen zu sein. Oder Wartungsstau. 

Ich hatte mir ein Stück Coladose zurechtgeschnitten und auf die passende Dicke geschliffen. Es war ein bisschen Fummelei, aber dann saßen die Buchsen wieder richtig. Das hatte auch einwandfrei gehalten. Wahrscheinlich hilft es bei Dir, wenn Du nach einer passenden Unterlegscheibe schaust und die passend zurechtbastelst.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (12. Juni 2021)

Ha, das ist ja "lustig". Dachte ich wär der einzige mit diesem Phänomen(Schaltungsseite). Bei mir war das ganze von Anfang an, bzw. auch schon beim Vorbesitzer seit Beginn(deshalb war der Rahmen sehr günstig zu haben). Tippe auf Fehler bei der Fertigung, da war nix von Abnutzung zu erahnen. Hatte einen Aluring in passender Stärke gedreht und unter der Buchse mit Loctite-fügen an den Hinterbau geklebt, so dass die Buchse ein wenig rauswandert. Hatte nie mehr Probleme damit.   (Spicy Team 2015)


----------

